# My R. imitator "Tarapoto' trio



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's a ton of photos of my unsexed Imitators in their 20g extra high vivarium. I've had them a little over a month now.
































































The only shot I could manage with all three of them 




































































































Hope you enjoyed!


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Your frogs look great! I really like the pictures your camera takes. Mind if I steal one for a desktop wallpaper?


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Jay! Steal away...


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's a short video...

http://s6.photobucket.com/albums/y2...rrent=20gXhighVivariumJan23-6_zpsef5390bc.mp4


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Here are some progression shots of the vivarium:




























Plant close-ups:





































More of the frogs:


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Great looking frogs. Makes me want some imitators.


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow!! Beautiful tank, great pictures, and beautiful frogs!! It's funny: my Chazuta (UE line through Saurian) look just like your tarapoto. Of course their tank isn't nearly as nice.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Great frogs you have there Dean. Tanks looks good too! Aren't you glad I put the battery in your back?


----------



## Elphaba (Aug 26, 2007)

Good-lookin' frogs and tank! What's that nice little brom you've got mounted up on the left side on the glass there? Also, what's the tank size?

Best,
Ash


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! 



Elphaba said:


> Good-lookin' frogs and tank! What's that nice little brom you've got mounted up on the left side on the glass there? Also, what's the tank size?


The tank is a 20g extra high. Same footprint as a standard 10g, but twice as tall. That brom was sold as Neoregelia Red Waif.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Latest update...I found an egg!!  I knew these guys matured quickly, but wow. Here's some more photos of these great frogs.














































And the egg...










A day or 2 later...


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Awesome! Congrats. Mine are my favorite frog in our collection. Good luck with the eggs. Ours breed like rabbits.


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Great job. Frogs and tank look great pics are great quality. Thanks for sharing


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

Great job. Frogs and tank look great pics are great quality. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

You make me want tarapoto. What stunning colors! Very very nice frogs!


----------



## Boboluke (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautiful frogs and tank.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Great job with these frogs Deen! Tank looks good


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

What did you use to attach the plants to the background?


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

lookitsadam said:


> What did you use to attach the plants to the background?


The tillandsias are attached using super glue gel, while the bromeliad has its stolon pushed into a hole in the cork bark.


----------



## lando (Sep 10, 2010)

Nice frogs. I have the same tank with a grey tree frog in mine. I love that tank except when i have to stand on a chair to reach the bottom. Haha.


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

I demand a tadpole update. Lol!!!


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

JonRich said:


> I demand a tadpole update. Lol!!!


No problem, Jon!

Still developing..










On daddy's back for a ride...










Daddy serenading Mommy to feed the hungry tadpole...excuse the Missus chatting in the background.






A few weeks later with the rear legs popped out...


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Amazing !!! That was the male calling for the female to lay a dud egg for the tad to eat?


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes! I haven't caught her in the act though. He'll call for 40 minutes straight with her watching from a nearby leaf.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

You really capture your imitators beauty and personality with your photography .. nice job.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

So I returned from a family vacation to find the tadpole has fully morphed and come out of the water. 










It seems the parents couldn't wait either...more eggs!










I think I'm going to pull these and raise them outside the vivarium.

Here's some more shots of the other residents:


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

Good stuff Dean!


----------



## nilraf (Mar 14, 2010)

Awesome frogs!


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a great thread. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trickishleaf (Jun 29, 2012)

That video was awesome!


----------



## Telly80 (Mar 28, 2016)

I just got a set of 4 Tarapoto froglets. Hoping they do as well as yours! Any updates? Did the pulled ones do better than the tank raised froglet?


----------

